# Netzwerk PC über Komandozeile deaktivieren



## KooF (13. Februar 2005)

Ich bin im Netzwerk mit 3 PC's verbunden. Zwei davon sind meine. Jetzt möchte ich aber nicht immer hoch laufen zu meinem 2. PC. Kann ich von meinem PC im Wohnzimmer aus - vielleicht über die Komandozeile - meinen PC oben ausschalten? Ich hab da mal was mitbekommen von so einem befehl der heist shutdown. Geht das?


----------



## Sinac (13. Februar 2005)

Welches Betriebssystem hast du denn? 
Das geht wohl nur über eine RemoteShell, also Telnet oder SSH.


----------



## KooF (13. Februar 2005)

Ich hab das Betriebsystem Windows XP. Würde aber gern wissen wie man das mit Linux und Windows macht. Also z.B. mit Windows XP - Linux (auf dem anderen PC) abschalten.
mit Windows XP - Windows XP
mit Linux - Linux
und mit Linux - Windows XP
Danke.


----------



## Sinac (13. Februar 2005)

SSH Server installieren, vom Remote PC per ssh Client anmelden, fertig.


----------



## campari (14. Februar 2005)

jo, ssh, und denn von win nach linux, bzw linux nach linux mit 'poweroff' runterfahren. zapp


----------



## KooF (14. Februar 2005)

Ähhh..., was ist SSH? Kenn ich nicht und hab ich auch noch nie gehört.


----------



## imweasel (14. Februar 2005)

Hi,

also ssh steht für *s*ecure *sh*ell. Damit ist es dir Möglich über ein Netzwerk eine sichere (da verschlüsselte) Verbindung zu einem Remotehost aufzubauen.

Viele Informationen gibts hier


----------



## KooF (14. Februar 2005)

Ahhh, ok das werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren.

EDIT: ich habs ausprobiert aber irgendwie weis ich nicht wie man es startet und benutzt. hab zwar die readme und quickstart.txt durchgelesen aber da steht nichts we man den pc mit poweroff ausmacht. Schade!

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja den umgang erklären. Wäre sehr dankbar.


----------



## campari (18. Februar 2005)

ssh-server auf deinem zielrechner installieren

  dann remote einloggen:
  ssh benutzer@ip.deines.zielrechners

  und schon bist du auf deinem zielrechner und kannst ihn runterfahren

  prost
  campari


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Februar 2005)

Bei XP gibt's die shutdown.exe
Ich weiss dass man unter NT4 diese nutzen konnte um andere Rechner in der Domain runterzufahren.


----------



## KooF (18. Februar 2005)

Also das mach so:

Start
Ausführen
"cmd" eingeben und Ok drücken
und dann?

Ich muss doch bei dem PC den ich runterfahren will den client install. nicht den server oder?


----------



## campari (19. Februar 2005)

noe. auf den pc, den du runterfhren willst, musst du den ssh-server installieren. dann loggst du dich mit dem client auf den server ein und führst den runterfahrbefehl aus.


----------



## KooF (19. Februar 2005)

Achsoooooooooo.... jetzt versteh ich! Ich hab das mit VNC verwechselt!


----------



## White_Sephi (21. Februar 2005)

Hier die syntax für den Shutdown Befehl unter WInXP.

```
u:\>shutdown
Syntax: shutdown [-l | -s | -r | -a] [-f] [-m \\Computer] [-t xx]
                 [-c "Kommentar"] [-d up:xx:yy]

  Keine Argumente Zeigt diese Meldung an (wie -?).
  -i              Zeigt eine grafische Benutzeroberfläche an (muss die erste
                  Option sein).
  -l              Abmelden (kann nicht mit der Option -m verwendet werden).
  -s              Fährt den Computer herunter.
  -r              Fährt den Computer herunter und startet ihn neu.
  -a              Bricht das Herunterfahren des Systems ab.
  -m \\Computer   Remotecomputer zum Herunterfahren/Neustarten/Abbrechen.
  -t xx           Zeitlimit für das Herunterfahren, in xx Sekunden.
  -c "Kommentar"  Kommentar für das Herunterfahren (maximal 127 Zeichen).
  -f              Erzwingt das Schließen ausgeführter Anwendungen ohne Warnung.
  -d [u][p]:xx:yy Grund (Code) für das Herunterfahren:
                  u = Benutzercode
                  p = Code für geplantes Herunterfahren
                  xx = Hauptgrund (positive ganze Zahl kleiner als 256)
                  yy = Weiterer Grund (positive ganze Zahl kleiner als 65536)
```


----------



## KooF (22. Februar 2005)

ja weiß ich schon, habs gestern raugekriegt. Kommen die ganzen befehle nur mit dem SSH?
Wenn ich shutdown [-m \\MeinPC] eingebe kommt erst mal wieder all diese befehle. Sonst nichts. Ist das normal? Eigentlich nicht.


----------

